# Play Date?



## srvgrl (May 26, 2013)

Any parents interested in occasional weekend playground get togethers? My kids need to make some friends!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

In Blue Ash,Ohio?


----------



## srvgrl (May 26, 2013)

Oops! Need to update my location. In Mexico City!


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

where in Mexico City. We are close to Santa Fe


----------



## srvgrl (May 26, 2013)

We're out in Zona Esmerelda, but are always out and about on the weekends. Could do a park in Sante Fe, Polanco etc.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

srvgrl said:


> We're out in Zona Esmerelda, but are always out and about on the weekends. Could do a park in Sante Fe, Polanco etc.


Just curious - in what part of the city is the Zona Esmeralda?


----------



## srvgrl (May 26, 2013)

Northwest of the city, near Atizapan de Zaragoza


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

srvgrl said:


> Northwest of the city, near Atizapan de Zaragoza


So it's not actually in the city. Sorry to say that I don't know where Atizapan de Zaragoza is either. What's it like living there?


----------



## srvgrl (May 26, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> So it's not actually in the city. Sorry to say that I don't know where Atizapan de Zaragoza is either. What's it like living there?


It's around 30km or so from the center of downtown. It's an amazing area. Very scenic, safe, nice shopping, restaurants etc.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

srvgrl said:


> It's around 30km or so from the center of downtown. It's an amazing area. Very scenic, safe, nice shopping, restaurants etc.


It sounds very nice, but a bit off the beaten track for someone like me who lives in the center of the DF. I don't suppose it has many tourist attractions, or am I mistaken about that?


----------

